# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Autumn Convention in Inverness

## gavin

The Scottish Beekeepers' Association
*
Autumn Convention*
*
Saturday 21st September 2013

*
8:45 - 5:10

at

Inverness College - UHI

3 Longman Road, Inverness, IV1 1SA

Book early to avoid disappointment


*

Mike Brown - Head of the National Bee Unit*

- Supporting Britain's Bees and Beekeepers: Activities of the National Bee Unit

- The NBU's Queen Rearing System

*
Dr Mario Pahl - University of Würzburg*

- Honeybee Biology

- Honeybee Cognition: Learning, Memory and Navigation in a Miniature Brain


Tickets £30 including coffee, lunch and tea
(students half price)

TRADE STANDS

Beecraft, Bee Books New and Old, BIBBA, SBA, Brunel Information, Solway Bee Supplies, Scottish Governemnt Bee Inspectorate.

Bookings for the Convention to Alan Riach (see the Scottish Beekeeper for contact details, or PM 'alan riach' on here)

Please make cheques (£30) payable to SBA and enclose SAE for programme and receipt.

Closing date 14th September.

A list of B&Bs is available from Alan on request.


Invernessshire BKA is hosting a lecture in the College on Friday at 7:00 pm.  The lecture, to which all are welcome, is entitled 'In the Company of Dolphins' by Charlie Phillips, field officer for the Whale and Dolphin Conservation Trust.

----------


## Dark Bee

I shall do my best to get there, hopefully it will be possible for me to do so. Will there be more trade stands than the one's already listed?

----------


## gavin

Excellent!  I'll likely be there too - it would be great to meet more SBAi posters.  I'll introduce you (assuming that I work out who you are!) to Kate who is most unlikely to scold you for hootch-making activities.  They probably do the same in Ardnamurchan.  

I don't know if there will be more trade stands but I'd guess not many more.

It is is usually a relaxed day.  Plenty of long gaps between the talks for nattering to beekeepers and browsing the stands.

----------


## drumgerry

It's a fair bet I'll be there as well Gavin.  Glad it's being held a bit further north this year!

----------


## prakel

Shame it's so close to Apimondia, I'd quite like a week in the far north!

----------


## Easy beesy

Likewise - treating myself to Apimondia this year. Would've been handy if I was still at home. And back to the old college too - before the new one rises!

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Don't mention the Carniolians
(I mentioned them once but I think I got away with it)
 J.Clese

----------


## prakel

> Likewise - treating myself to Apimondia this year


Can't see myself wearing a forum name badge....but I do hope to be there -great chance to hopefully visit a certain Dojo too. Busy couple of weeks, and that's not even including brokering the huge Carnica deal...!

----------


## greengumbo

Still hoping to get to this - will be driving back the same night though so no whisky session unfortunately !

----------


## gavin

Cracking day on Saturday I thought.  Friday evening too, when we were entertained by Charlie Phillips with his photo extravaganza of the Moray Firth dolphins.



Nice to see so many old friends and to make some new ones.  The speakers, Mike Brown head of NBU and Mario Pahl of Jurgen Tautz' lab, were crackers (in the complimentary meaning of the word) each giving two very fine talks.



An innovation was the raffle, ably run by Bron as Mistress of Ceremonies ....



where one of our contributors netted himself an enormous quantity of whisky!

The cake table got a good 'inspecting' too .....

----------


## kevboab

I must say I felt rather guilty depriving others of a bottle of whisky but that feeling quickly left me as my mouth started watering thinking about a wee hauf. :-)

Happy days !!!

----------


## gavin

I thought you won two!

----------


## kevboab

Yes. Was slightly embarassed collecting the second bottle but hey ho. Not often I get a wee run ae luck like that. Plan to give one of them a good seeing to on friday.

----------

